# How do you keep a humid hide warm exactly?



## mini_max (Jan 6, 2015)

I've read about humid hides...specifically warm humid hides. I've created a humid hide for my russian tortoise using a little log bridge with organic peat moss underneath. He's totally ignored all others I've attempted in the past but is starting to spend some time in this one (I actually think he has some level of dislike of coco coir...picky, picky). But now I am worried it's too cool. 

I've situated it next to his basking spot, so it's almost right under his mvb, but the moist moss is still so cool to the touch. 

Is this ok? He's a baby if that matters. I'm a little paranoid about rns, as we already went down that path once when we first got him.


----------



## Momof4 (Jan 6, 2015)

I used to use a plastic shoe box with a door cut into it and fill it with coir and sphagnum moss. I kept it on the warm side near the che. I would take the lid off and spray it down everyday.


----------



## Tom (Jan 6, 2015)

mini_max said:


> I've read about humid hides...specifically warm humid hides. I've created a humid hide for my russian tortoise using a little log bridge with organic peat moss underneath. He's totally ignored all others I've attempted in the past but is starting to spend some time in this one (I actually think he has some level of dislike of coco coir...picky, picky). But now I am worried it's too cool.
> 
> I've situated it next to his basking spot, so it's almost right under his mvb, but the moist moss is still so cool to the touch.
> 
> Is this ok? He's a baby if that matters. I'm a little paranoid about rns, as we already went down that path once when we first got him.




Those half logs don't really constitute a humid hide. They are too open on the ends. Keeping it on the warm side is the way to go.

What are your four temperatures? Warm side, cool side, basking area and overnight low?


----------



## mini_max (Jan 7, 2015)

Tom,

Warm side - 88
Cool side - 76
Basking - 96
Overnight low - 81

I've kind of got it set up as a burrow so it's sunk into the substrate and the back end is is not really open...but not airtight either. I can switch to a little plastic tub with a lid.

But back to the heat question...do I specifically heat the hide? If so to how warm, and how best to go about it?


----------



## mini_max (Jan 7, 2015)

And to back up, is a humid hide right for him given age and species? I have pyramiding concerns and he seems to have an aversion to humidity and moisture which is what makes me think I should have one.


----------



## Tom (Jan 7, 2015)

I think what you are doing is fine for a Russian. Mine always bury themselves in the coir more than they use their hides anyway.

Your temps look good over all, but I would let the night temp drop a bit more. I like 70ish for babies as an overnight low.

No need to heat the hide. Having it over on the warm side should be enough.


----------



## mini_max (Jan 7, 2015)

Thank you so much.


----------



## krystle1985 (Jan 27, 2015)

Should the hide always be on the warm side?


----------



## G-stars (Jan 27, 2015)

krystle1985 said:


> Should the hide always be on the warm side?



For the most part yes. But it depends on what species you have and overall humidity/temps of where the hide is located at.


----------



## krystle1985 (Jan 27, 2015)

I have 2 baby Sulcatas


----------



## Tom (Jan 27, 2015)

krystle1985 said:


> I have 2 baby Sulcatas



Your whole enclosure should be no lower than 80, so it won't matter where your hide is.

They don't do well in pairs. You really ought to separate them and let each have its own enclosure. The long term stress can be devastating.


----------



## krystle1985 (Jan 27, 2015)

Tom, 
Does the humidity work the same way, meaning should it be the same throughout the enclosure? What should humidity be at? Does this change with age?


----------

